# BA vs. Tau list



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a frequent Blood Angel player and yet I have not fought the so-called "ranged specialist" Tau. One of my friends has an army of them and wants to play. I've never read the codex and I don't know their weaknesses. My plan was for a full jump infantry but I need some help. Any Help Is Welcome!


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

The Tau's only real weaknesses are their incredibly poor melee skills and an average leadership. the most common weapons profile is S5 AP5 meaning your power armour holds up well, but the blood preists should be used to half casulties.

Full jump infantry probably is your best option; less time traveling towards them! descent of angels is also a huge step into the right direction.a firefight with the tau will almost certainly end in your defeat, as such max out on the assault squads. the super assault squads (sang guard, DC, veterans etc) aren't really needed as you'll always have the upper hand in combat.

Tau often have hammerheads as these are their most viable heavy support unit. as such including mech is very risky. s10 ap1 72" means even the landraider is 50/50 destroyed. infact i wouldnt take any of the heavy support options.

pretty much all fast attack are good against tau, even if just to distract them.
for HQ i'd recommend the libby with shackle soul. this can be disaterous for the tau, especially the XV-8 which are very dangerous due to their move, shoot, move turn play. stopping them at any one of these points could wipe them from the game.

Chaplains are always good to lend you the upper hand. sang preists are a must as the first turn of fire is brutal


----------

